# Atlantic 4-4-2 Update



## Patrick (Oct 12, 2014)

Hi all, haven't posted for a while so I thought I would post an update on my project. It's been almost two years since I started, built the tender first and now working on the locomotive for the past year. Hope to have it running on air by the first of the year.

Regards

Pat


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 12, 2014)

Looking good can't wait to see it running.


----------



## 12bolts (Oct 12, 2014)

Holey Moley! Do you have a build thread on that machine?
Thats great work. Is it all hand made? Did you cast the wheels? More details!!

Cheers Phil


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 12, 2014)

Like Phil said, details on the details. Beautiful work.


----------



## dickr (Oct 13, 2014)

Wow I double Phils HOLY MOLY !

That is very nice ! ! !
dickr


----------



## Patrick (Oct 17, 2014)

I purchased the castings off of E-Bay and the assembly drawings from Yankee Friends about two years ago. Scaling off of the original assembly drawings that were hand drawn in or arouind 1943, I made piece part drawings for all of the parts that are in place today. That's part of the reason it takes so long to do this project, making the drawings is time consuming. The nice part about it is that with autocad I can take the piece part drawings and put the engine and tender together to verify the fit before cutting metal. That's how I got started, the rest is just machining parts one by one and correcting any mistakes that occur when going from paper to machined parts. 
Thanks guys for the interest


----------

